# Josymir Baby Girl Available



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is a picture of Josymir's baby girl, that is available now. She is 5 1/2 months old, potty trianed both inside and out and is incredbily adorable, 


Here are two pictures of the baby girl at 4 months....she is so adorable....I could just cry!!!

Josy of Josymir Maltese, is one of the nicest ladies. I just cherish the person that she is...and her babies are so adorable.

Well, here is that very special little girl:

[attachment=53107:Noel_20008.jpg]

[attachment=53108:Noel_20010.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! What a cuddle bug she is!!!! :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh my, what a little cuttie pie, but I love all the babies. They all are such sweet little furballs.
:wub: :wub: :wub: 
Lucy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! If Lady weren't old and set in her ways, I'd grab that little girl in a minute! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG she is sooooo precious! I want to just hugs her! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Good lord she's gorgeous


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, she has such a sweet little kissy face!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a chubby little doll ! are her eyes blue ? I am always surprised when they are not snatched up right away.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my! She is so darn precious!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Maglily @ May 26 2009, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781372


> What a chubby little doll ! are her eyes blue ? I am always surprised when they are not snatched up right away.[/B]


Since she's 5&1/2 months old, I'm guessing Josy held her back to watch as a show potential. I'm sure she won't last long. If I were looking for a puppy, she'd be gone by now!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Christine she is a beauty. You should consider her. :wub:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 26 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781207


> Here is a picture of Josymir's baby girl, that is available now. She is 5 1/2 months old, potty trianed both inside and out and is incredbily adorable,
> 
> 
> Here are two pictures of the baby girl at 4 months....she is so adorable....I could just cry!!!
> ...


Looks younger than 4 months in these pictures


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ May 27 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781501


> QUOTE (Allheart @ May 26 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781207





> Here is a picture of Josymir's baby girl, that is available now. She is 5 1/2 months old, potty trianed both inside and out and is incredbily adorable,
> 
> 
> Here are two pictures of the baby girl at 4 months....she is so adorable....I could just cry!!!
> ...


Looks younger than 4 months in these pictures
[/B][/QUOTE]


Isn't she just too cute. Josy said the pics were from when she was four months. She is going to only mature at 5 ..5 1/2 pounds, so I am thinking this little cutie was quite small at 4 months...She really is a little treasure. :wub:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 26 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781207


> Here is a picture of Josymir's baby girl, that is available now. She is 5 1/2 months old, potty trianed both inside and out and is incredbily adorable,
> 
> 
> Here are two pictures of the baby girl at 4 months....she is so adorable....I could just cry!!!
> ...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Looks like her eyes are lighter brown than usual. Maybe just the coloring of the photo? She does look younger than 4 mo. there. But of course she is darling! :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She's adorable!! :wub: :wub: 

I wonder who she's out of?


----------

